# Looking for Ski Week -Dec. 12/26 +/- Co or Utah



## 97max01 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking to rent a condo for 1 week checking in anytime 12/25/2015, 12/26/2015, 12/27, or 12/28/2015. Locations interested in are: Breckenridge CO, Vail CO, Beavercreek CO, Park City UT, Canyons UT, or Colorado summit county, Salt lake/Park city area, or other.
Near ski resorts 

7 nights for $700 or less


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 25, 2015)

What is the minimum size you would accept?


----------



## TSxChange (Nov 27, 2015)

*Ski*

I just sent you a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## 97max01 (Nov 30, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> What is the minimum size you would accept?


I am looking for 1 or 2 bedroom. Studio may work also.


----------



## 97max01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Still Looking


----------



## funtime (Dec 11, 2015)

*Suggest you look on Craigs List*

I have seen units for Xmas on Craigslist (perhaps a bit higher than 700 which is low for holiday week)  I also suggest ebay.


----------



## Marathoner (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe there would be better success if he paid for a TUG membership and contributed to the forum in addition to asking for cheap xmas week rentals?


----------



## jhoug (Dec 14, 2015)

*And a Park City Ski week?*

Maintenance fees and purchase costs for the ski weeks are almost double in that season.  Someone would have to be desperate to give away that week to a stranger for that price.


----------



## travelplanner75 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a 1 bedroom with a full kitchen at the Wyndham Pagosa  from 12/25 - 1/1 for $773.99

Let me know if you're interested. 
336-338-1238


----------

